# Power Conditioner / Surge Protector / UPS for 20A Dedicated Line



## JK Saabh (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey folks,
Newbie here, and I know this has been discussed ad nauseam but I have read so many conflicting opinions that I thought I'd ask for your advice anyways. I am setting up my home theater system and have asked the electrician to provide a dedicated 20amp line to where my media rack will be. My gear will include:

Denon X4100 receiver
Epson 5030 Projector
60" TV (TBD)
PS4
Roku3 
Harmony Hub
Wifi Router
DVD Player (I have a lot of region 2 stuff from my stay in ye ol' blighty)
DVR

I was initially thinking of going in for a surge protector like the Tripp Lite HT10DBS Home Theater Isobar Surge Protector, but on further reading I saw many experts recommend a power conditioner and some others recommend a UPS. 

What do you guys recommend? 

Also, most of the power conditioners, UPS and surge protectors I saw were rated for 15amps. Do you think I should look for one with a 20amp rating, or just connect it to my 20amp line? 

Thanks so much for your response, and apologies if this question has been addressed before.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

1... the surge protector is fine (although I always recommend a surge protector at the box if you can swing it ...e.g. not renting)

2. all that stuff together won't even remotely tap out a 15 amp line, let alone a 20 amp.. you're fine on that front

3. UPS is good if you want to make sure you have enough time to shut down stuff like playing on your ps4 and wanting to save a game... they won't really have an value besides that ... all your electronics cant be turned off fast except your ps4.. that might benefit from it. if you do get one, make sure it has a decent surge protector built in.

power conditioners are REALLY over rated unless you live in areas with some nasty power fluctuations... they're not bad to have, but usually a waste of money unless you're having power issues to begin with.


----------



## JK Saabh (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for your quick response, Mike Edwards.



Mike Edwards said:


> power conditioners are REALLY over rated unless you live in areas with some nasty power fluctuations... they're not bad to have, but usually a waste of money unless you're having power issues to begin with.


I really don't have too many power fluctuations (knock on wood). The TV, DVR and PS3 in my living room are connected directly to the mains for several years now.



Mike Edwards said:


> 3. UPS is good if you want to make sure you have enough time to shut down stuff like playing on your ps4 and wanting to save a game... they won't really have an value besides that ... all your electronics cant be turned off fast except your ps4.. that might benefit from it. if you do get one, make sure it has a decent surge protector built in.


On the UPS front, I was leaning towards the CyberPower CP1000PFCLCD PFC Sinewave UPS. It has a capacity 1000VA / 600Watts and provides surge suppression for 1030 Joules. Do you think this is sufficient? 



Mike Edwards said:


> 2. all that stuff together won't even remotely tap out a 15 amp line, let alone a 20 amp.. you're fine on that front


I should be able to just connect the UPS to the 20amp line right?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

UPS has strong benefits vs. surge protection. Namely it allows you to power down a projector properly. That is if you lose power your bulb will still be able to cool. This can help preserve your lamp life. I also like UPS for cable/sat boxes and networking equipment. If your power flashes for a moment you'll not have to wait for your network and EPG to reload. 

I've had friends miss pay fights or whole innings because a short interruption in their power caused the box to reboot.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> UPS has strong benefits vs. surge protection. Namely it allows you to power down a projector properly. That is if you lose power your bulb will still be able to cool. This can help preserve your lamp life. I also like UPS for cable/sat boxes and networking equipment. If your power flashes for a moment you'll not have to wait for your network and EPG to reload.
> 
> I've had friends miss pay fights or whole innings because a short interruption in their power caused the box to reboot.


true dat on the cable box issue. if you're worried about missing stuff due to a cable box reboot than it's definitely a plus... just make sure to get one that has a couple thousand joules of protection on them. many of the UPS's only have like a thousand joules vs. the 3400 of the Tripp Lite he mentioned. (and I still swear by whole house protector's at the box)


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

UPS is a convenience. The lamp cooling issue is very much over stated. Unless you have lots of power outages, I recommend good surge suppression like the Tripplite or Panamax units, and make sure that your system is properly grounded and check it annually. Protect all signal lines into the system.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree that the UPS feature is a convenience, and we all have valid arguments on the pros & cons. What matter most in the end is *your* piece of mind about what *you* own. I have an APC-S15 & love it. But I have moderatly bad power, it gets a workout several times a month. So if you have a buget with some extra $'s, I say get what makes you happy. That's what we do!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

These Eathereal power managers at accessories4less are a great deal at $80 I have two of them and no issues and the switched bank of plugs are nice to have.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ower-manager-1000-8-outlet-2160-joules/1.html


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I use the Belkin PF-60 power conditioner. It gives me piece of mind but also I like that you can program it to turn sources on and off at different intervals and I also like that you can see how many volts your outlet is putting out and how many you are using via the front lcd screen. It also shows how many amps are being drawn and I just think that is cool, IMO. I did get it on sale for $119 so for me it was a no brainer. You can usually find them for around $200. Check it out....http://search.tb.ask.com/search/red...xlP6IZXv0GdY4tSsovY2Jk6MIf/th6zlmLyQ==&ord=3&


----------



## JK Saabh (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I'll just get a surge protector with a high joule rating, and look for a UPS during Black Friday.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

JK Saabh said:


> I think I'll just get a surge protector with a high joule rating, and look for a UPS during Black Friday.


Smart idea


----------



## Skytrooper (Feb 1, 2014)

Just plug my stuff in the wall outlet.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I had my 1st system plugged into the wall for about a year and a half. When I was finally able to add a SP, I got a lightning strike that week!!! I was watching TV & saw the strike thought the kitchen window with that sizzle sound & the BAM! Everything went off & all I could hear is the faint whistle of the SP going off behing the intertainment center. Hit reset & I was back in action. Lord takes care of us when we need it!

Moral of the story...SP are cheat compared to the rest of the system. Get one!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Tonto said:


> I had my 1st system plugged into the wall for about a year and a half. When I was finally able to add a SP, I got a lightning strike that week!!! I was watching TV & saw the strike thought the kitchen window with that sizzle sound & the BAM! Everything went off & all I could hear is the faint whistle of the SP going off behing the intertainment center. Hit reset & I was back in action. Lord takes care of us when we need it!
> 
> Moral of the story...SP are cheat compared to the rest of the system. Get one!


I agree. I would rather be safe then sorry. If something does happen you will be kicking yourself because you didn't do it. :crying:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

On my Pre Wire installs I run a dedicated ROMEX from the Projector to the location of the Power conditioner - thus providing the obvious protection and filtration for said projector....

You'd be surprised how many installs I see that the projector (and usually the subwoofers) are somehow left out of the protection plan :coocoo: and arguably one of the most expensive pieces of equipment that your trying to protect lddude:


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

I understand what you mean yet don't fault some. A few of the most brilliant people I know with genius level IQ that can run & grow a fortune 500 company. Yet when it comes to new tech, or sometimes just electronics in general they simply don't understand nor have any interest to. Some of us may scoff at the simplicity & not understand how they don't get it. But they scoff the same way if our portfolio isn't in at minimum of 3 different currencies. (typically when the dollar struggles the Euro strengthens & vice versa) Some perspectives are hard to grasp, but highly advantageous if you're able to


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Instead of buying one expensive UPC it may be more beneficial to purchase two less expensive units that ultimately offer more protection. Just a thought..


----------



## Stoopalini (Sep 30, 2014)

I ended up getting a Panamax M10-HT-PRO years ago, on sale from Meijer, for $50 shipped. I wasn't looking for anything to provide line conditioning, but wanted the protection. I also wanted something which would have switched outlets for trigger signals, and this unit does that. So I have my amplifiers plugged into the switched outlets and the pre/pro sending a trigger signal to the Panamax.

I know you don't have any external amps (yet?), but having a surge strip with this capability affords you greater flexibility when buying amplifiers, if you decide to go this way in the future. Not all amplifiers offer a trigger input for power on/off, so having some outlets with this capability is a nice feature.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Stoopalini said:


> I ended up getting a Panamax M10-HT-PRO years ago, on sale from Meijer, for $50 shipped. I wasn't looking for anything to provide line conditioning, but wanted the protection. I also wanted something which would have switched outlets for trigger signals, and this unit does that. So I have my amplifiers plugged into the switched outlets and the pre/pro sending a trigger signal to the Panamax. I know you don't have any external amps (yet?), but having a surge strip with this capability affords you greater flexibility when buying amplifiers, if you decide to go this way in the future. Not all amplifiers offer a trigger input for power on/off, so having some outlets with this capability is a nice feature.


 I've got a 5300 and my amps, towers, and sub are all on switched outlets. Only problem is my arch-fault breaker keeps tripping. Haven't been able to get my apartment management to address the problem yet.


----------

